# Malay/Javanese: سڤرسڤوله روڤيه



## Linguistic Matty

Hello!

I have a coin here with some Arabic text, but I am unsure of what it says. Can somebody help?

static-numista.com/catalogue/photos/netherland_east_indies/g471.jpg

Thank you.
Matty


----------



## fdb

There are three words in Arabic script: I cannot read the first one, but the others are sepuluh rupiah "ten rupees" in Malay or Javanese. The writing around the rim is Javanese or Balinese.


----------



## akhooha

I think it's actually two words: "sepersepuluh rupiah" which would translate from Malay as "one tenth rupiah".


----------



## Linguistic Matty

Thanks to both of you. A great help!


----------



## akhooha

Out of curiosity, I searched for one tenth rupiah coin and found this:
1/10 Gulden - Wilhelmina - Netherlands East Indies – Numista
This side looks to be identical to your coin...


----------



## fdb

Well done. It is coin of the Netherlands East-Indies (now Indonesia) from 1914.


----------

